# G1X vs RX100?



## TeenTog (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm looking to buy a backup camera that's not a DSLR but has decent image quality. I think I've narrowed it town to the Canon G1X and the Sony RX100. Size isn't a huge concern, but I was wondering which I should choose. Thoughts?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a G1 X that I bought for my wife to use. I bought it last fall during one of the super deals that Adorama was offering before Thanksgiving, so I ended up paying under $200 for it. For that price, it was a bargain.

If price were no object, I'd try the RX100.

Here is a relatively low light image from my G1X taken recently.

I set it to raw and ISO 3200, and my wife used it alongside me and my 5D MK III all night at our play dress rehearsal. Even with the considerable loss of detail at ISO 3200, its just fine.

G1 X 1/30 Sec, ISO 3200


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 7, 2013)

Had to make this decision last fall.
Pro G1X: bigger sensor, slightly better IQ.
Contra: heavy. To less difference carrying a dslr.
Pro RX100: small, fast at the wide end.
Contra RX100: no hot shoe. No switchable viewfinder. No filters atachable (yes, but....)

To make the story short: I wanted a much smaller camera compared to my big toys, something I stick in my pocket and forget.
I took 9200 shots since last october, and I love it. I take it almost everywhere.
Big plus: people are much relaxed when you use this toy.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't forget the RX 100 II has just come out and addresses some of the issues that users had with the RX 100 version I.

Here is one review:

http://www.slashgear.com/sony-cyber-shot-rx100-ii-hands-on-you-want-this-camera-04289015/


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 8, 2013)

An M + 22mm pancake (or 18-55) will do better since you don't mind the weight (though it's a lot lighter than a G1X) even if you add the 90EX flash. Grab one now if you can in B&H. I heard they're on sale. Bigger sensor + better AF (after firmware update).


----------



## retina (Jul 8, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> An M + 22mm pancake (or 18-55) will do better since you don't mind the weight (though it's a lot lighter than a G1X) even if you add the 90EX flash. Grab one now if you can in B&H. I heard they're on sale. Bigger sensor + better AF (after firmware update).



+1

In my opinion EOS M is a better buy than those two at current pricing. If you also buy the EF lens adapter, you can even mount your current (and future) EF/EF-S lenses on the M.


----------

